# Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell







*Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???​*
Diskussionen allüberall, Glaubenskämpfe, Wissen und "besser-Wissen", Spekulationen, Mythen, Vermutungen.....

Wenns darum geht, ob "nichtmetallische"-Hechtvorfächer "hechtsicher" sind, gehts drunter und drüber und auch emotional hoch her.

Dann gibts aber auch immer wieder einige, bei denen dann anglerische Praxis und Vernunft durchkommt, und die die Sache dann auch den Punkt bringen. 

Daher kommt nun - resultierend aus dem Thread "0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht" - diese Umfrage hier zu Stande, um mal zu sehen, was die "Schwarmintelligenz" so meint dazu.



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich denke im Grundsatz sind sich doch alle erfahrenen Spinnfischer einig:
> 
> Ab einer gewissen Stärke ist das Material so stark, dass der Hecht es nicht mehr kappen kann.
> 
> ...



Das schien auch weitere Angler zu interessieren:


MikeHawk schrieb:


> Thomas,
> 
> Kannst du hier nicht eine Umfrage draus machen?



Nicht immer, aber immer wieder ist mir euer Wunsch Befehl.

Hier zudem noch, das gebe ich zu, weil mich das auch persönlich interessiert.


Hier also die (Um)Frage:
*Ab welchem Durchmesser sind Vorfächer aus Flourcarbon, (Mono, Hardmono etc.) für euch "hechtsicher"?*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Lasset die Räubergeschichten beginnen und die Unwissenden sich austoben...|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> und die Unwissenden sich austoben...|rolleyes


isses da nicht schön, dass wir auch Dich haben??
:g:g


----------



## rippi (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Habe mal bereits unter 0,50mm genommen. Allerdings mehr aus Spaß, denn der festen Überzeugung, dass das wirklich hält. 

Aber eigentlich gilt es bei dieser Frage nur abzuwarten, irgendwann (in der nächsten Zeit) wird es eine elastische dünne und abriebfeste Schnur geben, dann wir kein Stahl-, Titan- oder sonstwas Vorfach mehr gebraucht. Metallische Werkstoffe sind für Vorfächer dem Polymeren gegenüber einfach zu sehr im Nachteil.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Die Antwortmöglichkeit " Gar nicht fehlt"


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> isses da nicht schön, dass wir auch Dich haben??
> :g:g



Tja unwissend beim angeln mit FC/HM seit Jahren wohl eher nicht...aber wie viel Unwissende und Nachplapperer es gibt kannst du ja in dem anderen Thema sehen...
 Genau das wird sich hier auch widerspiegeln.


Deine Umfrage ist für jedermann, nicht nur Hechtangler, sprich es wird genug Leute geben, die auch deine dünnste Angabe wählen werden, weil sie eben mal als Beifang oder durch Glück damit ein Hecht heraus bekommen haben-zur Beantwortung der Frage dient dies aber kein Stück-denn der limitierende Faktor hierbei ist-Erfahrungen beim hechtangeln, gezieltem mit FC/HM geangel...


----------



## Allround-Angler (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Die Antwortmöglichkeit " Gar nicht fehlt"



Ganz genau. Die Umfrage suggeriert, dass man kein Stahl braucht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

nö. 

weil das Prämisse war:


> Ab einer gewissen Stärke ist das Material so stark, dass der Hecht es nicht mehr kappen kann.
> 
> Der Diskurs besteht dann doch lediglich darin, dass manche sagen 0,60mm sind völlig ausreichend andere sagen man braucht mindestens 1,2mm.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Ab 12mm garantiert, aber gibts leider nicht  Naja, dann nehme ich 1,2 ...dürfte wohl bei kleinen - mittleren Hechten, die man schnell raus bekommt einigermaßen sicher sein, wobei das eher auf Vermutung basiert. Auf Hecht nehme ich immer Stahl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



D1985 schrieb:


> Auf Hecht nehme ich immer Stahl.


Ich auch - aber das war hier ja nicht die Frage..


----------



## Franky (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Für mich ist da die Dezimalstelle irrelevant. Wenn ich mir so manches 1,2 mm Mono nach/im einsatz norwegischer Fjorde ansehe, könnte ich mir was zwischen 4 und 6 mm vorstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

das wär dann über 1,40mm ;-))))


----------



## Franky (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Knapp drüber...


----------



## hecht99 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Hängt für mich auch von der Achtsamkeit des Anglers ab! So wie man geknickte Stahlvorfächer austauschen sollte muss man beim Angeln mit Fluocarbon / Hardmono oder ähnlichen aufgeraute Abschnitte halt austauschen.

 Ich achte peinlichst darauf, dass ich mein Vorfach nach der kleinsten Unregelmäßigkeit austausche bzw. um die beschädigte Stelle kürze. Ich habe bis jetzt um die 150 Hechte mit dem Pike Fluocarbon in 0,65mm gefangen, wobei die meisten Beifang beim Zanderangeln waren. Abrisse 0. Beim gezielten befischen von Hechten würde ich aber dennoch bei Stahl ein besseres Gefühl haben, auch wenn ich noch keine negativen Erfahrungen ab 0,65mm aufwärts gemacht habe!


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir wenigstens eine vermeintlich mehrheitlich bestätigte Allgemeinvermutung. #h



Nur um am Ende nicht schlauer zu sein, als zuvor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Wir wir immer wieder feststellen können, können einige ja echt nicht mehr schlauer werden...

Danke hecht99, fundiert dargestellt und argumentiert..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ab 12mm garantiert, aber gibts leider nicht  *Naja, dann nehme ich 1,2* ...dürfte wohl bei kleinen - mittleren Hechten, die man schnell raus bekommt einigermaßen sicher sein, *wobei das eher auf Vermutung basiert.* Auf Hecht nehme ich immer Stahl.




 Das sind die Umfrageteilnehmer die es braucht um fundiertes Wissen in einer Umfrage festzuhalten....:vik:#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Da ist es doch schön, das wir Koniferen wir Dich haben zum erklären.
Danke dafür.

Der Sinn einer solchen Umfrage ist es übrigens NICHT, "fundiertes Wissen" festzuhalten, sondern Stimmungen und Stimmungsbilder festzumachen innerhalb der Gruppe, die abstimmen kann.

Das nur nebenbei...


----------



## daci7 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Das hängt doch wohl auch davon ab was man für Material fischt - je härter die Rute und länger der Drill, desto mehr wird das Vorfach auch ruckartig über die Zähne gezogen.
Und wenn es denn harte Ruten sind ist immernoch entscheidend wie man denn drillt. Ein Hecht an der Wallerrute mit dickem HM Vorfach wird einfach eingekurbelt und sprengt rein garnichts. Auch nicht als 1,2m Mutti


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ist es doch schön, das wir Koniferen wir Dich haben zum erklären.
> Danke dafür.
> 
> Der Sinn einer solchen Umfrage ist es* übrigens NICHT, "fundiertes Wissen" festzuhalten, sondern Stimmungen und Stimmungsbilder festzumachen innerhalb der Gruppe*, die abstimmen kann.
> ...



Aber am anderen ende sich über die Ergebnisse von Thünen aufregen-sehr plausibel....warum lässt du denen nicht auch das Recht, einfach mal Stimmungsbilder über den Dorsch zu erstellen?!

 Mächtig offtopic, aber bei solch einer Umfrage, wo genug Unwissende antworten und noch mehr Unwissende dann das Ergebnis nehmen um darauf hin sich Müll zu kaufen, geht nur auf die Kosten der Fische, mehr nicht.....genauso wie die Thünen Umfragen/Abfragen bei den Anglern, aber wenn du die Umfrage erstellst ist es korrekt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Weil ich das eben NICHT als wissenschaftliche Umfrage verkaufe wie Thünen.


50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Mächtig offtopic


Gut erkannt - halt Dich dran..


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Hängt für mich auch von der Achtsamkeit des Anglers ab! So wie man geknickte Stahlvorfächer austauschen sollte muss man beim Angeln mit Fluocarbon / Hardmono oder ähnlichen aufgeraute Abschnitte halt austauschen.
> 
> Ich achte peinlichst darauf, dass ich mein Vorfach nach der kleinsten Unregelmäßigkeit austausche bzw. um die beschädigte Stelle kürze.
> .....



Dem stimme ich nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen ab einer Stärke von 1 mm zu, dann ist das Vorfach auch beim nächsten Hecht sicher!


----------



## fischforsch (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt um die 150 Hechte mit dem Pike Fluocarbon in 0,65mm gefangen, wobei die meisten Beifang beim Zanderangeln waren. Abrisse 0.


Wie viele der Hechte hatten den Köder inhaliert und das FC zwischen den Zähnen?


----------



## Justsu (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Hängt für mich auch von der Achtsamkeit des Anglers ab! So wie man geknickte Stahlvorfächer austauschen sollte muss man beim Angeln mit Fluocarbon / Hardmono oder ähnlichen aufgeraute Abschnitte halt austauschen.
> 
> Ich achte peinlichst darauf, dass ich mein Vorfach nach der kleinsten Unregelmäßigkeit austausche bzw. um die beschädigte Stelle kürze. Ich habe bis jetzt um die 150 Hechte mit dem Pike Fluocarbon in 0,65mm gefangen, wobei die meisten Beifang beim Zanderangeln waren. Abrisse 0. Beim gezielten befischen von Hechten würde ich aber dennoch bei Stahl ein besseres Gefühl haben, auch wenn ich noch keine negativen Erfahrungen ab 0,65mm aufwärts gemacht habe!



|good:

Was ich bei dieser Diskussion immer vermisse ist, das NIE einer darüber spricht dass auch Hechte durch gebrochene/gerissene Stahlvorfächer verloren gehen!?? 

Ich selbst fange viel zu wenig und zu kleine Hechte, um mir ein Urteil bilden zu können (ich fische mit 0,60er Hardmono auf Zander und habe von den wenigen kleineren Hechten als Beifang auch noch keinen verloren), 

Aber wenn es möglich ist, mehrere hundert Hechte mit einem bestimmten Vorfachmaterial zu fangen, ohne dass dieses "nachgibt", dann würde ich dieses Material als "hechtsicher" bezeichnen. Denn auch bei Stahl hat man keine 100%ige Sicherheit!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Justsu schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Was ich bei dieser Diskussion immer vermisse ist, das NIE einer darüber spricht *dass auch Hechte durch gebrochene/gerissene Stahlvorfächer verloren gehen*!??
> 
> ...



Sind ja eben gebrochen oder gerissen ist so, aber der Hecht hat es nicht DURCHGEBISSEN


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Justsu schrieb:


> |Was ich bei dieser Diskussion immer vermisse ist


Das ist keine Diskussion hier, sondern ne Umfrage, ab wann FC nach Meinung der User hier  hechtsicher ist..

Du kannst ja gerne ein entsprechendes Thema als Diskussion aufmachen..


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Ich habe für 1,2mm gestimmt. 

Ab dieser Stärke hab ich dann auch Vertrauen zu "nichtmetallischen" Vorfächern. Einsetze tue ich solche Seile aber eigentlich nur beim Waller oder Meeresangeln in Norwegen.

Für Hechte in unseren Breiten nehme ich bislang je nach Köder lieber Titan oder Stahl - ich sehe bislang einfach den Vorteil welchen Fluorocarbon da bringen soll noch nicht.


----------



## Justsu (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Diskussion hier, sondern ne Umfrage, ab wann FC nach Meinung der User hier  hechtsicher ist..
> 
> Du kannst ja gerne ein entsprechendes Thema als Diskussion aufmachen..



Oh, sorry, ich habe natürlich auch mit abgestimmt (für 0,70)! Ich dachte, dass wäre hier eine Umfrage mit Diskussion - dann habe ich das wohl falsch verstanden!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Diskutieren kannste auch -  zum Thema FC ab welchem Durchmesser hechtsicher ..

Aber nicht zu (gebrochenen) Stahlvorfächern wie von Dir eingebracht, denn um die gehts ja gerade nicht, sondern eben um FC  ;- )


----------



## Thorsten1953 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Ich benutze 0.65er für Zander..hatte schon einige hechtbisse und bis jetzt keinen verloren.  Vielleicht hab ich nur Glück, aber ich glaube das 0.70 ausreicht.  Wenn ich gezielt auf Hecht gehe benutze ich trozdem Stahl  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Justsu (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Diskutieren kannste auch -  zum Thema FC ab welchem Durchmesser hechtsicher ..
> 
> Aber nicht zu (gebrochenen) Stahlvorfächern wie von Dir eingebracht, denn um die gehts ja gerade nicht, sondern eben um FC  ;- )



Ah, okay, dann habe ich es ja doch nicht ganz falsch verstanden, weil mein Diskussionsbeitrag in die Richtung abzielte, was eigentlich unter "hechtsicher" genau zu verstehen ist...

Aber genug davon, ich hab' von der Materie, wie ja oben schon erwähnt, wenig Ahnung!


----------



## hecht99 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Wie viele der Hechte hatten den Köder inhaliert und das FC zwischen den Zähnen?



Bei schlanken Zandergummis zwischen 10 und 15 cm haut sich mindestens die Hälfte der Hechte den soweit rein, dass sie mit dem Vorfach in Berührung kommen. Ich schätze sogar noch mehr. Hinzu kommen noch die Einwickler bzw. wo der Hecht auf der einen Seite hängt und das komplette Vorfach durchs Maul verläuft. Ich würde sagen das egal wo der Fisch hängt etwa 80 Prozent Zahnkontakt bekommen.

Ich hab zu dem 65er Pike Fluo von MB genügend vertrauen, dass ich ihm die Beifangshechte beim Zanderangeln ohne weiteres zutraue. 

Der Vorteil am FC beim Zandern liegt für mich in den verlängerten Absinkphasen, der Knickfreiheit (bei Zandern) und der geringeren Gefahr des Überschlagens beim Wurf.


----------



## motocross11 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Ich habe ab 0,90mm gewählt.

 Wie schon in einem anderen Tread geschrieben, verwende ich zum gezielten Hechtangeln seid 1 1/2 Jahren nur noch FC in der Stärke 0,90mm. Ich Schlaufe es mit einer Klemmhülse ein und mache dann einen einfachen Knoten in das überstehende Ende. So kann ich das Vorfach bei Beschädigung schnell und unkompliziert einkürzen. 

 Ich habe in den 1 1/2 Jahren ca. 200 Hechte von 40cm - 108cm gefangen und nicht ein Fisch hat das Vorfach durchgebissen. Es waren auch genug Fische dabei die das Vorfach entweder samt Köder tief im Maul hatten, denen das Vorfach quer durchs Maul gezogen war oder die sich komplett eingewickelt hatten. 

 Da hat man dann mal ein paar Kratzer auf dem Vorfach, kürzt es und gut ist.

 Austauschen musste ich Vorfächer bisher nur wenn Sie durch das kürzen einfach zu kurz geworden sind oder ich mal einen Hänger nicht lösen konnte und alles abgerissen ist.

 Ein guter bekannter von mir der hauptberuflich als Guide arbeitet verwendet auch nur noch FC beim gezielten Hechtangeln und hat auch noch keinen Fischverlust durch Hechtzähne gehabt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

auch interessant - danke für das Statement


----------



## fishhawk (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Hallo,

die Eingangsfrage kann ich nicht beantworten, denn "hechtsicher" ist ja Definitionssache.

Dass Esox ein 1,20er FC durchbekommt, hab ich zumindest noch nicht mitgekriegt.

Dass ein frisches, unbeschädigtes 0,90er von Penn schon  beim Biss/Anhieb ab war schon.

Könnte man ja mal ne Gegenumfrage machen, bis zu welchem FC-Durchmesser schon Vorfächer gekappt.

Wobei die FC-Anhänger dass dann sicher auf die Deppen am dicken Ende der Rute schieben werden.

Ich wünsche zwar keinem, dass er schlechte Erfahrungen macht, vermutete aber schon, dass der eine oder oder andere irgendwann seine Meinung ändern muss.


----------



## Wayward (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

DAs nächste mal einfach nen hechtschädel behalten und ausprobieren, feddich.


----------



## x2it (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Echt schwer zu sagen, ich würde 0,60mm und größer tippen. Allerdings verwende ich kein Fluorvorfach als Vorfach, da greife ich lieber auf Hartmono zurück. Ist Fluor denn als Vorfach erlaubt / zugelassen?


----------



## fishhawk (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



> Ist Fluor denn als Vorfach erlaubt / zugelassen?



Kommt wohl auf die betreffenden Gewässern an.

Ich kenne welche, da ist beim Hechtangeln Stahl vorgeschrieben.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Wayward schrieb:


> DAs nächste mal einfach nen hechtschädel behalten und ausprobieren, feddich.



Habe ich noch vor.....Hechtschädel von einem 115er habe ich noch zu hause-musste entnommen werden da zu stark verletzt...


----------



## aufe_und_obe (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Etliche Hechte bis 1m mit 0.75er fc gefangen und erfolgreich gelandet. Keines der Vorfächer war annähernd durch! Trotzdem Wechsel ich nach jeder oberflächlichen Beschädigung vorsichtshalber und Kürze Zuhause das vorfach.
Ich glaube nicht das es für den Hecht weniger sichtbar ist als ein 0.36er flexonit! Für mich liegt der Vorteil hauptsächlich in der kringelfreiheit und vorallem verhängen sich Drillinge nicht so leicht.
Allerdings frage ich mich ob alle Hersteller die selbe härte bei Fluocarbon erreichen. Das würde dann die unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen erklären.
Ich persönlich nutze das Fluocarbon von Savage Gear


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Danke für Praxiserfahrung


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Mein 0,70er Fluo war für ca. 3 Sekunden hechtsicher #d


----------



## aufe_und_obe (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Wäre interessant von welchem Hersteller?
Siehe Post 40.
Mfg


----------



## fishhawk (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Hallo,



> Mein 0,70er Fluo war für ca. 3 Sekunden hechtsicher



Wird die FC-Befürworter nicht abschrecken, denn das wird dann auf Materialfehler oder dilettantische Angler etc. geschoben.

Wußte schon KL :  1000 mal berührt, 1000 mal ist nix passiert

Aus eigener Erfahrung lernt man meist am besten, wobei ich das den FC-Fans nicht wünschen möchte. Vor allem wegen der Fische.

Aber solange man nicht mit Dennis Knoll zum Angeln geht, kann einem nach Meinung der meisten ja mit FC nix passieren, oder?


----------



## Allround-Angler (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Beim Kevlar war es damals die gleiche Sache.
Ich selber hatte lange Glück beim Hardmono, man liest ja auch so viele "authentische" Berichte in Angelzeitschriften|supergri.
Doch wenn der erste durchbeißt, ist Schluß mit dem Zeug auf Hecht.

Mittlerweile würde mir schon ein Angler reichen, der sagt, dass Hardmono eben nicht bissfest ist.
Glauben die Hardmono-Befürworter, dass wir hier nur Müll erzählen? Und aus welche Grund sollten wir das tun?
Soll ich eine eidesstattliche Versicherung abgeben, dass mir ein Hecht das Hardmono durchgebissen hat|bigeyes?


----------



## rippi (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Soll ich eine eidesstattliche Versicherung abgeben, dass mir ein Hecht das Hardmono durchgebissen hat|bigeyes?


Ja, du bist sehr unglaubwürdig und musst dir als "Allround-Angler" erstmal eine gewisse Reputation als Oberpiker verdienen. Ohne solche eidesstattlichen Erklärungen, würde ich dir sonst nur im Allround-Segment vertrauen. 

Was ist eigentlich wenn der Hecht, das Stahl aufgrund von Microrissen sprengt, die mit dem bloßen Auge nicht sichtbar sind.
Hecktkiller Stahlvorfach?


----------



## fishhawk (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Hallo,

@allround-angler

Glauben wird man dir schon, aber den Fehler dann eben bei dir und nicht beim Material suchen.

Natürlich kann auch Stahl oder Titan durch Materialfehler oder Ermüdung, falsche Montage etc.  irgendwann brechen.

FC dürfte aber m.E. das einzige sein, das auch in einwandfreiem Zustand gekappt werden könnte, zumindest in den Durchmessern, die 50% für hechtsicher einschätzen.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



> Was ist eigentlich wenn der Hecht, das Stahl aufgrund von Microrissen sprengt die mit dem bloßen Auge nicht sichtbar sind.
> Hecktkiller Stahlvorfach?/QUOTE]
> 
> Die einzelnen Stahlfasern sind selbst so mikro, dass ein Mikroriss daher bedeutet Stahlfaser ist durch!
> ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

@:Taxidermist
Dem ist nichts zu zufügen.

Daumen hoch.


Mit FC und Hardmono auf Raubfisch zu angeln, schwappt ja zum 
größten Teil von den Amis zu uns rüber.
Hoffentlich färben die sich nicht alle irgendwann den Arsch rot 
ein. Dann wissen wir, was vielen von uns blüht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Die Antwortmöglichkeit " Gar nicht fehlt"


geht mir genauso.

Mache dann für die Umfrage das Kreuzchen bei MAXimal.


----------



## zokker (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Ich habe mal 90er gewählt. 
Habe jahrelang mit 90er und Kevlar, als Vorfach, auf Hecht geangelt. Der Grund dafür war, dass wir damals (mitte der 90er) mit knüppel-harten Ruten gefischt haben. Stahl hat da keine 50 Würfe mit gemacht, es kringelte sehr schnell und riss dann schon beim Auswurf. 
Heute habe ich natürlich bessere Ruten und benutze nur noch Stahl.


----------



## thanatos (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Die Antwortmöglichkeit " Gar nicht fehlt"



:m mir auch .

 Sehe auch keinen Sinn darin mein dünnes Stahlvorfach #d
 gegen irgend einen storren dicken Plasikramsch zu tauschen .


----------



## Kouta (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Meine Wahl viel auf die 1mm +

Hechtsicher empfinde ich dennoch kein Material.
Bei einwandfreien Zustand sind die Plastikschnüre dennoch klar im Nachteil.
Kaum ein Fisch wird eine Sehne "durch beißen" können, sondern eher abscheren.
Wenn die Zähne der Fische härter sind als das verwendete Vorfachmaterial, ist das Risiko der Materialschwächung durch Bewegungen deutlich höher als wenn das Vorfachmaterial eine höhere Härte aufweist.

Ob jetzt durch die Verwendung von Stahl und das erhöhte Risiko von ausbrüchen der Zahnspitzen besser für den Fisch ist, gilt es anderswo zu klären.

Das Risiko von Vorfachabrissen durch verwendetes Plastikmaterial ist bei Hecht aufgrund der Anordnung der Zähne und deren Menge deutlich größer als z.B. beim Zander. Dennoch ist auch beim Zander ein Abriss durch Plastikvorfächer wahrscheinlicher als durch Stahl.

Grüße


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

.. ich habe "_bereits unter 0,50mm Durchmesser" gewählt,
weil da ist sogar der kleinste hechtsicher weg ...
_


----------



## Allround-Angler (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

"Bleib hart, wahrhaftig wie Stahl"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLX8UbmiW2c


----------



## Ruti Island (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe es aufgegeben, irgendwelchen Pappnasen zu erzählen, dass FC und Hardmono, zumindest in den von den meisten verwendeten Durchmessern, eben nicht hechttauglich ist!
> Die Leute sind hauptsächlich in der unbegründeten Panik, dass sie wegen der vermeintlichen Sichtigkeit von Stahl weniger fangen könnten?
> Auch dieses ist Quatsch und gilt auch für Zander und Barsch, die ebenso wenig Vorfachscheu sind wie Hechte.(bei Kukö!)
> Aber die Werbung und irgendwelche "Profis" haben sie dies glauben lassen und zwar anscheinend unverrückbar!
> Sollen sie wegen mir weitermachen, mit fröhlichem Hechte verangeln, diese Arschlöxxer!



In dem anderen Thread hast du doch selbst zugeben keine Ahnung von FC in entsprechenden Stärken zu haben und sich deine Erfahrungen auf ein einziges negatives Erlebnis eines Kumpels mit unterdimensioniertem Material beschränken. Woher also deine Weisheit und der Drang zu missionieren?
Wer FC beim Hechtangeln wegen der Sichtigkeit verwendet hat keine Ahnung, sowas behauptet aber auch kein ernsthafter Hechtangler. Das sind dann meist die Kleinhechtexperten mit ihren 12cm Gufis und Stinger.


----------



## Bobster (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> .. ich habe "_bereits unter 0,50mm Durchmesser" gewählt,
> *weil da ist sogar der kleinste hechtsicher weg* ...
> _



|good:

 Mittlerweile finde ich diese vermehrt auftretenden ....
 äääähhhh....pseudoumfragen......sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

@Ruti Island, wenn du dich durch meinen Beitrag angesprochen fühlst, so hat dieser sein Ziel erreicht, freut mich doch!
Zudem freut es mich, dass du meine Beiträge so aufmerksam liest, vermutlich weil du durch dein Russenbashing und Ponyhofdenken in dem anderen Thread etwas Gegenwind bekommen hast?(nicht nur von mir!)
Richtig ist es, dass ich irgendwo geschrieben habe, schon mal eine negative Erfahrung mit einem Hardmono in 0,50er Stärke gemacht habe, dies wurde mir damals von einem Kumpel empfohlen und ich habe den Fehler gemacht dieser Empfehlung zu folgen.
Es wäre schon arg blöde, wenn ich nach dieser Erfahrung einfach weiter mit Mono in viel zu geringem Durchmesser gemacht hätte?
Ansonsten benutze ich inzwischen bei einem kombinierten Big Bait-Spinnen auf Waller und Hecht ein Hardmono von Haruna in 1,6mm Durchmesser!
Beim normalen Hechtangeln, von dir verächtlich Angeln von Kleinhechtexperten genannt, weiterhin Stahlvorfächer.

Jürgen


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Ich hab für 1,2mm gestimmt und selbst das finde ich zum gezielten Hechtfischen definitiv zu dünn.
Ich verwende beim Drop-Shot auf Barsch meistens 04er Fluoro weil ich viel in Steinpackungen fische und und dünneres dann dann zu noch häufigeren abrissen führt.
Dabei hatte ich schon mehr als einmal den fall, dass ich einen Biss gespürt hab, die Rute kurz gesenkt hab ihm dem vermeintlichen Barsch die Möglichkeit zu geben um zu inhalieren und beim dann folgenden Anhieb einfach in die leere Schnur geschlagen habe. Also quasi ein biss und schon beim vor dem Anhieb war das Vorfach durch. Und wenn das 40er schon bei der reinen Attacke durchgesäbelt wird glaube ich nicht, dass irgendwas unter 120 länger als ein paar Sekunden durchhält, wenn Belastung drauf kommt


----------



## angler1996 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

nimm einfach ein Messer und stell dir ein paar Klingen hintereinander vor |wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich hab für 1,2mm gestimmt und selbst das finde ich zum gezielten Hechtfischen definitiv zu dünn.



Eine Zeitlang habe ich das Vorfachmaterial vom C.Zeck, in 1,2 mm zum Wallerangeln an der Boje benutzt.
Hierbei kommt es häufiger zu "Fehlbissen" von Hechten auf den Köfi, wobei dieser meistens nur einmal zerbissen wird, ohne das der Hecht hängt, manchmal hängt aber auch einer und das sind nicht gerade Kleine.
Natürlich wird das Vorfach regelmäßig kontrolliert und gegebenenfalls ausgetauscht.
Einmal war das 1,2mm Material etwa ein Drittel des Durchmessers durch, ein deutlich sichtbarer Spahn "abgehobelt", seitdem bin ich bei 1,6mm, oder sogar 1,8mm Haruna Hardmono angelangt.
War übrigens eine Empfehlung vom Kollegen Pirsch Hirsch, zudem hat mir dieser auch noch gezeigt wie man das Zeug knotet, so dass lästiges Quetschen mit Doppelhülsen wegfällt.
Danke noch mal dafür!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Yo, ist das Climax Haruna Seamaster Hard Leader in 1,6 mm.

Hülsen sind bei dem System aber schon dabei - allerdings dienen die dabei jeweils sozusagen "nur" zur Enden-Sicherung:

Snap (unten) und Wirbel (oben) befinden sich zwecks Lastoptimierung bzw. Anti-Abscher jeweils in einem Mini-BG-Auge (funktioniert IMO viel besser als mit Loop Thimbles).

Die Doppelquetschhülsen sitzen jeweils kurz hinter dem Auge und sichern das per Feuerzeug angeknubbelte Kurz-HM-Ende.

Die zusätzlichen Schlauch-Sleeves (reichen jeweils über die Hülse bis zum Auge) verhindern Dreckfang und versteifen die "End-Zentimeter" zusätzlich.

Eine Enden-Sicherung per Achterknoten - wie bei normalen Mono-Waller-Ansitzvorfächern - erweist sich bei Spinnvorfächern als suboptimal, da sich die dann naturgemäß entstehenden "Vorfach-Winkel" (bei so fettem und steifem Material quasi nicht zu vermeiden) negativ auf den Köderlauf auswirken.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Hallo,

da hier doch offensichtlich einige echte (meine ich ehrlich) und auch selbsternannte "Großhechtfänger" unterwegs sind, würde mich wirklich interessieren, wie viele Hechte diese mit 1 Meter plus so im Jahr, in Relation zu den Angeltagen, hier in Deutschland fangen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Zur Meterhechtfrage passend:
Wie viele Meterhechte werden in einem Jahr in Deutschland gefangen?

Ich denke das ist erstens stark gewässerabhängig...

Zum Thema selber:
Unter 0,80mm scheinen es doch eher weniger zu glauben, dass das hält..

Und bei über 1,40mm dürfte es sich auch um die handeln, die das eh für gar nicht sicher halten.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Benutze schon lange und oft Monovorfächer und hatte noch nie Abrisse.  Was fehlt ist die Relation zur Hauptschnur, da der Hecht die Schnur nicht durchbeißt sondern scheuert. 

Beim Angeln mit einer 0.16mm Monohauptschnur und UL Rütchen reichen 0.50mm Vorfach aus, bei einer 10kg Schnur nicht unter 1,20mm.


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Was fehlt ist die Relation zur Hauptschnur, da der Hecht die Schnur nicht durchbeißt sondern scheuert.



Bei mir hat es sogar mal  ein Hecht direkt beim Biß durchgebissen. Ich gebe Dir aber recht, dass es in der Regel ein langer Scheuerprozess ist.
Warum ein Matrerial benutzen, bei dem man zittern muss, dass es den Drill übersteht#d?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es sogar mal  ein Hecht direkt beim Biß durchgebissen.


Das muss noch nicht mal zupfen oder rucken in der Rutenspitze, das geht auch einfach so ab wie mit einer großen superscharfen Textilschere oder hochenergie-abgelasert ...
Muss dazu allerdings ein ordentliches Tier mit excellentem Gebisszustand sein und der Faden auf die Seite kommen, beim Frontantester, Aufsammeln oder Seiten-Pickup passiert das eben vom Esox gezielt nicht, gerade bei suspekten oder kleinen Zappelkunstködern beißt er ziemlich vorsichtig.
Einem Piranha mit dagegen vergleichsweise niedlichen Beißerchen glaubt die Abbißfähigkeit jemand immer viel leichter ...

Wenn man mal angenagte oder "halbe" Hechte um 70-80cm gefangen hat, weiß man sicher, dass das Großbeißertum der Familie Esox eher einer großen Kettensäge ähnelt als einer Raspel.
Und dass der nun mehr oder weniger angenagte oder nur noch "Halbling "  noch entkommen konnte zeigt definitiv, dass dabei nur ein schiefer Fehlbiss und Millisekunden Zeit wirksam waren ...


----------



## Ruti Island (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Ruti Island, wenn du dich durch meinen Beitrag angesprochen fühlst, so hat dieser sein Ziel erreicht, freut mich doch!
> Zudem freut es mich, dass du meine Beiträge so aufmerksam liest, vermutlich weil du durch dein Russenbashing und Ponyhofdenken in dem anderen Thread etwas Gegenwind bekommen hast?(nicht nur von mir!)



Hab eigentlich mit deutlich mehr Gegenwind gerechnet, bin etwas enttäuscht. Und bzgl. Ponyhof hat mir ein User versucht zu unterstellen ich sei eine verweichlichte Pussy die nicht weiß was abgeht. Aber das habe ich klar widerlegt denn es kam ja auch nichts mehr zurück.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Richtig ist es, dass ich irgendwo geschrieben habe, schon mal eine negative Erfahrung mit einem Hardmono in 0,50er Stärke gemacht habe, dies wurde mir damals von einem Kumpel empfohlen und ich habe den Fehler gemacht dieser Empfehlung zu folgen.
> Es wäre schon arg blöde, wenn ich nach dieser Erfahrung einfach weiter mit Mono in viel zu geringem Durchmesser gemacht hätte?



Richtig, aber warum dann alle verteufeln die gleich mit dem passenden Durchmesser beginnen?



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Beim normalen Hechtangeln, von dir verächtlich Angeln von Kleinhechtexperten genannt, weiterhin Stahlvorfächer.




Als Kleinhechtexperten habe ich diejenigen bezeichnet, die mit 12cm Gummis + Stinger losziehen und meinen 0,50mm FC ist hechtsicher.


----------



## Säp (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Climax Haruna Fluo 1mm, ist noch nie was passiert, benutze ich seit Jahren, auch nach grösseren Hechten mit Vorfach im Maul...

Habe aber mal nen toten Hecht mit witzigerweise Stahl und 23cm Castaic im Maul  gefunden, dem habe ich mal ordentlich das Fluo über alle möglichen Zähne gerieben, ich denke gutes Fluo um die 1mm stark ist absolut i.O.


----------



## ayron (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Veit Wilde stimmt für 0,50mm.

15:20

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sV51GI1U2A


----------



## Trollwut (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Was mich irritiert:
Warum wird hier viel mit großen Hechten argumentiert?
Gerade die kleinen sind eigentlich die mit den wirklich scharfen Zähnen, weil da über die Lebenszeit gesehn einfach noch nicht so viel Abrieb stattgefunden hat. Ein neues Messer is ja in der Regel auch schärfer als ein lange benutztes.


----------



## Säp (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Ich nutze das nur bei grossen Ködern so ab 25cm, die haben kleine Hechte nicht so im Maul das da irgendwas mit Zähnen in Berührung kommt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Was mich irritiert:
> Warum wird hier viel mit großen Hechten argumentiert?
> Gerade die kleinen sind eigentlich die mit den wirklich scharfen Zähnen


Die kleinen haben nur kleine Zähne, und die wirken meist als Rapselzähnchen. Viele Hechte haben sogar ziemlich stumpfe Nadelzähne, merkt man gut bei Vorfachtest am Maul. 
Hechte haben einen Zahnwechsel und man kann bei Kieferuntersuchungen gut verschiedene Stadien finden, da verschleißt nur kurz etwas. 
Es gibt bei den Großzähnen jedoch die Exemplare mit Skalpell-scharfen Säbelklingen, von den sprechen diejenigen hier, die sowas schon im Effekt sehen konnten oder gar die Wirkung am eigenen Leibe an Finger u. Hand spüren konnten. Je größer der Esox, desto mehr ist er auf Tötungsbiss angewiesen und die wirklich großen Zahn- und Schneidkantenlängen sind für die meisten Angler nichtmal sichtbar.


----------



## ayron (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Sein nachfolger ist zumindest nen ticken ehrlicher.
9:00
https://youtu.be/_yvYjPi2pAQ


----------



## Räuberkalle (24. August 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Kein Polymer ist hechtsicher ! Hechtsicher ist nur Stahl oder Titan,  Metall also. Natürlich werden Hechte mit FC oder Nylon Vorfächern  gefangen, keine Frage, aber da ist halt oft das Glück mit dabei. Ich bin  der Meinung, es ist fahrlässig der Kreatur Hecht gegenüber, wenn man  bewusst die Unsicherheit ignoriert und mit Polymervorfach fischt, in  Kauf nehmend, daß der gehakte Fisch mit dem Köder im Rachen loskommt.  Und wie stark soll das Vorfach sein, damit es nicht mehr zwischen die  Zahnabstände der Hechte passt? Das ist dann keine Leine mehr, das ist  eine Plastikstange.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. August 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Räuberkalle schrieb:


> Hechtsicher ist nur Stahl oder Titan,  Metall also.


Leider ist das eben auch nur die halbe Wahrheit, Stahl und Titan kann man als sehr bißsicher ansehen, aber leider ist es eben nicht knicksicher oder wie Titan sogar knickempfindlich.
Hechte können da manchmal auch sehr stark mit rumknicken. :g Große Köder bringen auch Knick- oder sogar Sprengrucke auf das Metallfadenvorfach, wurde auch schon mehrfach genannt. 
Deswegen würde ich nur ein stark dimensioniertes Stahl- und Titanvorfach eingesetzt von einem dauernd überwachenden Argusauge des Anglers (muss ich austauschen?) als ziemlich hechtsicher ansehen. 
Die potentielle Größe und Kraft des beißenden Esox oder anderen Zahnfisches bringt eine nicht vollständig abwägbare Unbekannte hinzu. 

Ich habe im Golf von Mexico nur gut 2km draußen mal reihenweise  am Doppelhakensystem alle beißenden Fische an meiner 0,60mm Hakenvorfach-Monoschnur in 1-2 Sek. Zappelei verloren. Solange, bis ich entnervt keine Vorfächer mehr hatte und zwei olle Standard-Nylon-Stahlvorfache um 15kg mit fertig eingeschlauftem großen Einzelhaken rauskramte, einschlaufte und dann Fisch auf Fisch im Doppelpack rausziehen konnte. Das waren Viecher bis 50cm meist so ala Meeräschenformat und die konnten die Mono fast sofort abzwacken, mit dem Nylon-Stahl waren sie aber chancenlos.
Das war sozusagen ein Reihentest mit ü100 Bissen in der Stunde! :m


----------



## 50er-Jäger (24. August 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



ayron schrieb:


> Sein nachfolger ist zumindest nen ticken* ehrlicher*.
> 9:00
> https://youtu.be/_yvYjPi2pAQ



Unmöglich diesen Begriff in Zusammenhang mit Jonny oder Veit W zu nennen....#d


----------



## Ørret (24. August 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

|muahah: da hast du wohl Recht 50er


----------



## Fruehling (25. August 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Grundsätzlich ist die Fragestellung schon keß - impliziert sie doch, daß es hechtsicheres FC (in anglerisch überhaupt sinnvollen Durchmessern) gibt, aber okay.

Beißt nur ein Hecht auf der Welt solch ein FC-Vorfach durch, ist die Frage bereits beantwortet, oder? Zumindest dann, wenn man auf der realistischen Seite des Lebens bleibt, denn kaum jemand zieht mit bereits genannten Plastikstangen ans Wasser. Aber auch Durchmesser von nur knapp über 1mm verleihen dem Kunstköder bereits ein Spiel, das derart beschissen ist, daß man sinnvollerweise besser ins Kino geht und/oder seine Freundin beglückt, anstatt am Wasser rumzuschleichen... :q

Zum TiNi-Vorfach noch ein paar Worte: Nehmt es in wunderbar flexibler 7x1er Qualität, Herrgott! Davon kosten 3 Meter 25-30 Euro in 40 oder 50 lbs. Tragkraft (American Fishing Wire - zu diesem Preis leider nur bei eBoy-USA zu bekommen) und das hält ewig und drei Tage, zumindest aber 100te Angeltage - habe mal eins drei Jahre am Stück gefischt und ich war in der Zeit oft am Wasser, kein Flax jetzt!

Anfangsvorfachlänge immer mindestens 60 cm, denn dann hat Hecht immer genug Platz zum Einrollen und man selber genug Luft zum Einkürzen nach 50-100 Angeltagen. Wohlgemerkt, nur die ersten ein oder zwei Zentimeter hinter der Quetschung abknipsen, neu quetschen, fertig! Apropos Quetschen: Immer ganz eng am Karabiner und auch am Wirbel, denn der Köder spielt im Karabiner und nicht der Karabiner im Vorfach! Erwähne ich deshalb, weil das fast jeder falsch macht und sich im schlimmsten Fall darüber wundert, daß durch die viel zu große Vorfachschlaufe im Drill der Karabiner aufgehebelt oder verbogen und dann aufgehebelt wurde! Auch die Händler, die "vorkonfektionierte" (wenn ich Konfekt will, geh ich in ne Konditorei!) Vorfächer verkaufen, bekleckern sich diesbzgl. keinesfalls mit Ruhm!

Sollte sich mal einer der 7 Fäden verabschieden, was bei mir noch nie passiert ist, spürt man das sofort beim leichten Zug des Vorfachs durch Daumen und Zeigefinger - man würde es sogar sehen - also nix mit Schockbruch und unvermitteltem Reißen wie beim Vollmaterial, alles bereits getestet, alles Quark mit Soße und was für Amateure! Das Vollmaterial kann man selbstverständlich auch in (nahezu schockbruchsicheren) 100-150 lbs. Qualitäten benutzen, nur dreht man sich dann bzgl. des Köderspiels im Kreis und könnte auch gleich eine deutlich günstigere Spinnstange verwenden.

Meine Ködergewichte bewegen sich immer um die 100gr. und es wird den ganzen Tag gekeult, noch Fragen?

Manche Dinge sind wirklich einfach, denn Abrisse bisher in vielen, vielen Jahren exakt 0... #h

Fast vergessen: Wer rechnet denn jetzt mal aus, wie "teuer" ein solch angeblich (zu) teures Vorfach (inkl. vernünftiger Berkley-Wirbel [80 lbs.] und Duo Locks oder Stay Loks [Größe 4, besser 5, bzw. alles, deutlich über 50 lbs.] kommt man auf ca. 7-8 Euro/Vorfach), das übrigens auch NIE kringelt, wirklich ist? Vielleicht sogar im direkten Vergleich zu den ansonsten benötigten Vorfachmengen für solche Nutzungszeiträume, die ja ebenfalls gekauft werden müssen?


----------



## jkc (25. August 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Fruehling schrieb:


> ...Das Vollmaterial kann man selbstverständlich auch in (nahezu schockbruchsicheren) 100-150 lbs. Qualitäten benutzen,...
> 
> 
> ...noch Fragen?


Japp! Wo gibt es Solid-Titan in den stärken? Das stärkste was ich kenne ist 75 Lbs...

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Fruehling (25. August 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

100 lbs. dort: https://www.amazon.com/American-Fishing-Wire-Titanium-Single/dp/B00144EFES?th=1&psc=1 oder auch dort: http://www.basspro.com/shop/en/american-fishing-wire-titanium-tooth-proof-leader-wire

150 lbs. müßte ich die Jungs fragen, die es verwenden. Google hilft aber ganz bestimmt auch in diesem Fall...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Fruehling schrieb:


> ) und das hält ewig und drei Tage, zumindest aber 100te Angeltage - habe mal eins drei Jahre am Stück gefischt und ich war in der Zeit oft am Wasser, kein Flax jetzt!


An sich schöne Ausführung #6 und sehr folgerichtig, aber die Betrachtung hat eine Lücke:

Wenn man nicht in aufgeräumten Badewannenwassern, sondern im Hardcore-Bereich Stein & Holz (auch beim Freiwasserschleppen SE durch Riffe etc.) fischt, kommt bei mir an einem langen Angeltag eher durchschnittlich ein Abriss mit kompletten Vorfachverlust vor. 

Insofern brauche ich anderes Vorfachmaterial ...


----------



## Fruehling (25. August 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Wer schrieb von aufgeräumten Badewannengewässern?

Das Gegenteil ist an holländischen Poldern der Fall: Vom Hamsterkäfig bis zum mehrsitzigen Sportflugzeug hakt man dort nämlich alles, wenns nicht gerade ein Hecht oder Zander ist... 

Ich empfehle bei komplettem Vorfachverlust eher einen anderen Knoten zur Hauptschnur, bzw. vor jedem Angeltag die Hauptschnur großzügig zu kürzen, anstatt nach _anderem_ Vorfachmaterial (Ankerseil etwa?) zu suchen.

Sonst noch jemand mit fundiertem, vor allem aber theoretischem Halbwissen? Nur zu... #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

na das sind doch nur butterweiche Spielzeuggewässer in NL ... :q



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich empfehle bei komplettem Vorfachverlust eher einen anderen Knoten zur Hauptschnur, bzw. vor jedem Angeltag die Hauptschnur großzügig zu kürzen, anstatt nach _anderem_ Vorfachmaterial (Ankerseil etwa?) zu suchen.


Vlt. solltest Du mal in richtigen Hardcoregewässern geangelt haben und wissen was da passiert. 
z.B. Schwedische Felsen und Bäumen und Mittelgebirgstalsperren mit Sprengungsgestaltung lassen keine Chance, die ausgetüftelste und teuerste Montage ist nicht viel wert wenn sie richtig verhängt. 
Helfen die Verlustrate so kleine zu halten tut alleine ein durchgängig derbes Setup.

Die supergenialohöllische Rhodium-Mangan-Tellur-Titanium Vorfach samt Vakuum-Niederbrennwert-Verschweißhülsen nützt jedenfalls erwiesenermaßen gar nichts, wenn das Unterwasserterrain mit meterhohen Granit- oder Basaltklippen die Schnur durchschneidet oder das Vorfach einklemmt.


----------



## Trollwut (25. August 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wer schrieb von aufgeräumten Badewannengewässern?
> 
> Das Gegenteil ist an holländischen Poldern der Fall



Der war gut :q

Das mag in Schlammgräben in holland funktionieren, sicher aber nicht in Gewässern wie Rhein, Main, Donau wo am Tag mal mindestens 3 Vorfächer draufgehn. |uhoh:#d


----------



## Fruehling (25. August 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Was stellte Dieter Nuhr vor einer ganzen Weile schon so treffend fest? "Wenn man schon nicht die Fresse halten kann, einfach mal Ahnung haben!"

Oder wars doch anders herum? :q


@Nordlichtangler
Du magst noch weitere Wochen über Hardcoregewässer schwadronieren, als gäbs Geld dafür - Sinn und Zweck dieses Threads war eine Umfrage nach dem Mindestdurchmesser von FC zum Hechtangeln. Da sich im Laufe des Threads hier und da auch über sinnvolle Alternativen ausgetauscht wurde, berichtete der ein oder andere über genau diese Alternativen, was ich auch tat.

Sollen wir wetten, daß, wenn jemand auf dem Mond angelt, noch ganz andere Herausforderungen auf ihn warten?


@Trollwut
Siehe meinen ersten Absatz dieses Postings. Aber wahrscheinlich biste von Rottenburg aus auch drei- viermal pro Woche in NL unterwegs und kannst schon deshalb mitreden, ich verstehe. #h


@all
Selbstverständlich nutzt man in extrem hängerträchtigen Gewässern einen perfekten Köderretter, der sich trotz relativ hoher Preise bereits nach den ersten ein zwei gelösten Ködern amortisiert hat.

Tut man das nicht und angelt hauptsächlich in schwedischen Schärengewässern oder norwegischen Fjorden, tiefen Talsperren oder ebensolchen Gebirgsseen vom Ufer aus mit tieflaufenden Ködern für 30 Euro das Stück, hat Nordlichtangler zumindest für euch ein Argument gegen eine vernünftige Alternative zum handelsüblichen Vorfachschrott geliefert, chapeau! Auf seine Alternative warten wir dann wahrscheinlich bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag... #6


----------



## Franz_16 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Mal was ganz anderes:
Ich weiß, dass manch sparsame Conger-Angler (Stichwort: Scharfe Zähne + Wrackangeln) gerne auf die Schüre von "Motorsensen"/ "Freischneider" als Vorfächer zurückgreifen. 

Hat das schon mal jemand im Süßwasser probiert? 
Die Teile gibts in allen möglichen Durchmessern und Farben. Sind verhältnismäßig auch relativ günstig zu bekommen. 

Sehen so aus:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Qualitat-Nyl...eischneider-Schnur-Draht-2-4mm-x/232418027640


----------



## Fruehling (25. August 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Abgefahren!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Hi Franz,
probiert so herum nicht, sondern anders herum. 
Mit 1.2mm Mono im Freischneider weil eben Spule über, ging nur leidlich eben wegen zu schnellem Verschleiß.

Von daher sind die viel stärker hochresistenten Fäden bei über 2mm für den Motormäher eine interessante Variante. Das Verarbeiten wird aber nicht so leicht sein, vlt. am besten mit Kauschen und umwickeln. 
Hatte das schon mal so phantasievoll beim Spulenfüllen in der Hand. 
Allerdings neongelb oder strahlehellblau waren nicht so passend, also unterlassen.

Am Wrack hat man ähnliche Probleme mit gut & günstig, also ultimative Verhänger- und Verlustgefahr, aber muss trotzdem massiv durchhalten, und bezahlbar und Gute-Laune-verträglich bleiben. Also machen es die folgerichtig.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Die Dinger gibts auch in "durchsichtig", ein Kumpel von mir (heute nach Norge gestartet) hat sich bei uns im Sonderposten-Baumarkt noch ne Spule von dem Zeug als Seehecht-Vorfach mitgenommen. Es war ein 1,2er 
Da kosteten 25m ganze 1,79€  
https://www.sonderpreis-baumarkt.de...entechnik/rasentrimmer/trimmerfaden-1-2mm-25m

Wenn er zurück ist, werde ich ihn mal befragen wie seine Erfahrungen auf Seehecht damit waren, so ganz stumpfe Beißerchen haben die ja auch nicht gerade im Maul


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

mach das, sowas als durchsichtig ist jedenfalls richtig interessant!


----------



## Fruehling (17. September 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Gerade drüber "gestolpert"... :g

http://www.world-wild-waters.com/pike-eat-pike/


Dazu die FC-Meinung von Martin Sack: _Warum wieder Stahl? Tja, leider hatten wir im Boot 3 x Cut des 0,80er Fluorocarbon zu verzeichnen, zum Glück fischen wir ohne Widerhaken, ein Zalt trieb auch gleich wieder auf..._


----------



## Nachtportier (18. September 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Stahl sicherer ist. Ich habe zwar keinen Vergleich ob man in punkto Schnurscheue mit FC mehr fängt (habt ihr Vergleiche?), aber ich würde auch einen Biss weniger in kauf nehmen, wenn ich die anderen dafür verwerten kann. Für mich ist das safety first und ich würde mich dumm und dusselig ärgern, wenn ich einen (zumindest hier) hart erangelten Biss eines großen Hechtes aufgrund eines möglicherweise nicht 100%ig sicheren Vorfaches, verliere. 

Ist meine Meinung. Alle anderen die mit FC gute Erfahrungen machen, sei es natürlich gegönnt diese auch weiterhin zu machen. Ich kann hier auch nur im Konjunktiv sprechen, da ich noch kein FC verwendet habe und ich will hier nichts schlecht machen. Für mich gibt es beim Angeln in Hecht Gewässern nur Stahl.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*

Habe mir auch letztens erst ne 25m Rolle FC in 0,65mm geholt. Soll wohl ganz gut sein von MB Fishing. Das gabs leider nicht dicker. Also wenn man das versucht mit den Zähne durchzubeißen, dass geht schon ziemlich schwer/gar nicht. Aber ich bin auch kein Hecht. Allerdings würde ich diese Dicke nicht für Hecht nehmen. Da sollte es schon 1mm aufwärts sein und dann wird es sicherlich zu steif. Das 0,65er ist schon nicht gerade flexibel. Aber in Durchmessern bis 0,8mm sollte es auch noch gut unsichtbar sein.

Kommt für mich nur auf Zander und Barsch in Frage.


----------



## Fruehling (26. September 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???*



jkc schrieb:


> Japp! Wo gibt es Solid-Titan in den stärken? Das stärkste was ich kenne ist 75 Lbs...
> 
> Dank und Gruß



Dort: http://www.finn-tasticcanada.com/leader_store.html sogar bis 160 lbs. |rolleyes


----------

